# Wifi Stability On 2Nd-Init



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im currently using OMFGB, althought this issue occurs on cm7 and miui as well, all on gb kernel, it may happen on blur, but its been to long since ive used it to remember, but anyway, about every 1-5 minutes my wifi connection drops, and will pick up again soon afterwards, this happens regardless of network as well, and i have also checked that i have nvs_map.bin, it is currently in both /pds/wifi and /system/etc/wifi, although i have never gone about creating a new one, i do in fact have it. if anyone knows a solution to this, it would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've experience this on MIUI and CM7, but now I'm on Revnumbers build of CM7 an have not had a single issue with dropping wifi.

Have you checked your wifi sleep.policy?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

err, in build.prop?


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Funny; i'm on MIUI 1.10.21, and have been on MIUI for a while and this is the BEST my wifi has worked ever! not sure what i did different, but not going to complain!


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/5650-{WIP}-GUIDE:-NVS_Map-Creation-*AKA-How-I-fixed-my-wifi/MAC-issues*

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

